# Little Shop of Horrors: Audrey II Rental



## NickOleary (Aug 8, 2009)

Hey guys! sorry, but I NO LONGER. Have an Audrey II. Good luck with your projections!


----------



## NickOleary (Jan 31, 2011)

Hey guys! Nick here. Just wanted to let everyone know that I am NO LONGER in posession of an Audrey II. Good luck with your searches and productions!


----------



## BrianWolfe (Feb 1, 2011)

Here is another source for anyone interested:
Audrey II


----------

